# Federal Ban on Motorized Decoys



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

I see that the MN DNR is pushing for a ban on motorized decoys.
Do you forsee this becoming a federal issue? Do you feel such
decoys take away fair chase for ducks?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I wish they would ban them from all states.....they dont work worth a **** anymore!!


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

I would sooner be running a doz. more decoys than put any money in another one. The first few years that it was introduced it was amazing, however everyone and started to get them and your spread was no differant than anyone elses. I forgot mine at home a trip and had better luck. Since then i only use mine in some timber areas that i hunted where its not out in the open. I think they should be legal, it would only make the population larger.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I often wonder what's next? This could be trend and then something new will come along that will work. We are always trying new ideas, equipment, etc. When it comes down to it, we will not have a good hunt unless we start with the basic equipment...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I still think they are pretty effective field hunting. Definitely not as effective as they used to be, but still very effective a lot of times. Over water I've noticed a sharp decline over the past couple years in attracting ducks.

Until there is proof that they are harming duck populations I don't think it should be a federal issue. If states want to ban them that's fine, they can choose to do so.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

I would love to debate some Minnesota DNR official on how they can prove that motorized decoys are an advantage (to waterfowl hunting) beyond a reasonable doubt. How can they prove it when there are so many hunting variables?

Let me mention the weather variable. It is unusual to hunt in Minnesota when the weather is the same two days in a row. The wind, the temperature, a sunny or cloudy day will effect duck hunting.

What about food sources? Have you ever seen a wetland where on one corner all of the waterfowl hangs out and the other does not? Food, and shelter are there. If you hunt that spot, and the other hunter does not, it will be different. So, if you have a motorized decoy and hunt the spot where the ducks do not like, it makes no difference.

What about the individual hunter? Are there two of us alike? Or, were we all cloned? How then can some game biologist say that there is a definite advantage to motorized decoys and then create a law?

Am I wrong?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

SBJ, I can definitely see your point. However, I've hunted ND 35 years in all kinds of conditions and I'll have to say that, IMO, that without a doubt, they decoy ducks better than anything I've ever seen. But they are beginning to not attrack as many of the ducks as they have begun to see them everywhere. Now if I could only figure out the next new decoy innovation that works as well as the motorized decoys.


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

Hunting is all about factors. I think that scouting is more of an advantage than any motorized decoy.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I think many of us who have used the motorized decoys are just getting used to the ducks coming or going. I admit, at times they do make a huge difference, but it truly does depend on the hunter.

:sniper:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

It really wouldn't bother me, the robo is just another piece of equipment that I have to worry about. It would put everyone back on the same playing field and would separate the hunters from the shooters.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Before they ban they have to have evidence of duck population decreases due to spinner decoys. Either way it doesn't really matter to me. My robo duck is always falling apart anyways. 
Sounds like I'll wait to get a new spinner till next season.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I agree, I think the ducks are getting used to seeing them all the way up and down the flyway and thy are not as effective as they were when they first came out. They still can enhance an already good looking spread of decoys though. 
Some of the people just seem to go overboard with the robos. We went by some of the duck blinds last year in the boat, and it looked like a feaking circus going on.  They had four or five fixed wing decoys that look like they are flying and in front of them they had four robo ducks going.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

I certainly agree with most of you about the spinner decoys helping in certain conditions. However, when the conditions are right, so does adding more decoys to a spread.

It would be difficult in a court of law (for the Minnesota DNR) to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the spinner decoys create an advantage all of the time. Then, as PJ noted above, they would have to have evidence that the duck population is effected.

My real concern is with banning motorized decoys is "what's next?" If the spinner decoy is outlawed, what other laws will be created? Could flagging geese be outlawed? What about a limitation on decoys within a spread? What about bobber decoys or swimming decoys within a decoy spread? What about issues on concealment in a field? Could certain field blinds be outlawed? Although this might sound ridiculous to some of you, why should Minnesota determine what is right for all waterfowl hunters?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

"why should MN determine what is right for all waterfowl hunters?" because their elected officials are just a little arrogant. Why stop at getting a decoy or two banned.....hell lets sue some other states, while we're at it, to get better hunting too!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

SJB I have to agree with you on that!! If we start banning our decoys then it would slowly move from one thing to another. We all love our MOGO's until they fall apart on us! And as for ~Decoyer~ I've seen him shoot, talk about blind folded!! We know who the shooters are! 8) If you'd stop hanging around that cock gobbler GB3, you might be able to hit something!!! :fro:

Truely though, early morning, that 1/2 hour before sun up when you have a flock of 40 ducks flying in and try to land right under the MOGO, that's priceless....

even better is when you get that one that keeps hovering, and looking at the MOGO and wondering why it's not landing.

Mav....


----------



## charles (Mar 20, 2004)

I guess I am a throw back. As for ducks I like to make my own decoys. slowly gettin rid of the plastic. I do alot of open water hunting so those "flashers" don't bother me much. However when I'm in a marsh and all I hear is the noise those things make it takes alot out of the hunt for me. I go hunting to get away from it all not take it with me.
Should they be banned?......no maybe not ... only if I could use a e-caller on mallards :lol: yeah yeah that's the ticket why not "I want it and I want it now!" I can only ask what is next the "six million dollar duck" basically if you build it they will buy it because after all.."he has one and he killed alot of game with it" I better stop know my ears are gettin purple and that is not good. Thanks for listening.
No off season,
Chuck


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

> We know who the shooters are! If you'd stop hanging around that cock gobbler GB3, you might be able to hit something!!!


Oh my god where is tyler to rebuttle!! :lol:


----------

